# ABA turbo dyno video USRT



## knwledgebase (May 18, 2004)

so i finally had a chance to dyno my car this past thursday. 2 pulls both times it breaks up at at 6600 rpms, and then comes back. not sure yet on what it is, otherwise it put down 197 whp and 190 ft lbs torque on 1st pull and, 203 whp and 198 ft lbs torque on 2nd pull at 10 psi. car has: Innovative t3/t4OE 60-1, usrt sri mani(lucky me)with bored out 2.0 throttle body, c2 software, g60 268/260 cam, UR underdrive pulley, kinetic exhaust manifold, full 3" exhaust(no muffler on now). i was lazy well sort of rushed and didn't put the c2 spacer or arp head studs i had on, and i sold them now, but 10 psi isn't enough of course so im gonna have to buy them again. anyways quite happy overall. link to youtube video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YghgkNDZbb0
if that doesn't work just search for 2.0 vw usrt turbo
















_Modified by knwledgebase at 12:16 AM 9-11-2007_

_Modified by knwledgebase at 12:17 AM 9-11-2007_

_Modified by knwledgebase at 12:22 AM 9-11-2007_


_Modified by knwledgebase at 12:46 AM 9-11-2007_


----------



## turbobunny007 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: ABA turbo dyno video USRT (knwledgebase)*

bump for GNARLY 2.0 8vT!!!!! Check out the vid its sick!!! not many people post their aba turbo numbers!!! not bad though!!!!! great job brett http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ArmyMike (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: ABA turbo dyno video USRT (knwledgebase)*

it sounds like floating valves to me.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: ABA turbo dyno video USRT (knwledgebase)*

Good numbers, figured you would of made a lil more power than that tho, what type of dyno?
~I can't watch your vid yet till later


----------



## knwledgebase (May 18, 2004)

*Re: ABA turbo dyno video USRT (GTijoejoe)*

it was on a mustang dyno. i can try and post the actual printouts a little later


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: ABA turbo dyno video USRT (knwledgebase)*


_Quote, originally posted by *knwledgebase* »_it was on a mustang dyno. i can try and post the actual printouts a little later

That would make a little more sense. POST EM UP


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: ABA turbo dyno video USRT (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
That would make a little more sense. POST EM UP









Yea. 10psi on a 60-1 should definitely be more than that. That breakup is weird. What plugs are you running and what gap?


----------



## Airogents (Jul 24, 2006)

im thinking of upping to the 60-1, sweet set up.


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (Airogents)*

you get all the idle problems figured out brett?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (project92raddoslc)*

Ya check your gap for sure. Your running colder plugs yes? I run NGKs at 0.028 on 16psi and have no problems but I only rev to 6000rpm.


----------



## JDM Hatch (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

anyway you can get a datalog and see what happened to the ignition timing and a/f ratio during the time it cuts out? seeing that it never went over 6600 rpm im either assuming that you let off the gas and never revved it over 6600 or it just simply wont rev over 6600... sounds more like the 0BD1 rev limiter than valve float but i would have to be there to actually judge that, and have a datalog to see if it is cutting fuel and or sparks (rev limiter). Are you running OBD1 dual valve springs? Hopefully that isnt an OBD2 head with singles.
ive always ran megasquirt so im not familear with C2 but ive heard nothing but good stuff about them. hopefully you get it sorted out.


_Modified by JDM Hatch at 6:01 PM 9-11-2007_


----------



## knwledgebase (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (JDM Hatch)*

all idle problems fixed. it's an obd 1 so head has dual valve springs. i was thinking that the c2 rev limiter if there is one on obd1 chips would be higher then 6600, thats where it cuts out. i have a printout of the speed the dyno said it was going and both pulls it cut out at 124mph.


----------



## JDM Hatch (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (knwledgebase)*

dont know man.. wish i could help you. sounds like something to talk to C2 about.... i know when i had me OBD2 crossflow it would do all kinds of weird things... like if the speed sensor on the tranny came unplugged the rev limiter wouldn't work at all....


----------



## turbobunny007 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: (JDM Hatch)*

wounder if the chip has the speed limiter or not?


----------



## THEERY2.1 (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (turbobunny007)*

ITS NOT THE CHIP


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Ya check your gap for sure. Your running colder plugs yes? I run NGKs at 0.028 on 16psi and have no problems but I only rev to 6000rpm.

Same here. NGK BKR-7E and run 19psi all the way to 7400 with a .028 gap no problem. Only thing I'm runnin is an MSD coil and magnecor wires.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (turbobunny007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbobunny007* »_wounder if the chip has the speed limiter or not?

NO there is no speed limiter.....and its 7200 rpm rev limiter


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (THEERY2.1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THEERY2.1* »_ITS NOT THE CHIP 


true i made more power than that with a little t3 60. ar with a 48 hot side....new numbers soon


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
Same here. NGK BKR-7E and run 19psi all the way to 7400 with a .028 gap no problem. Only thing I'm runnin is an MSD coil and magnecor wires.

Yuppers same plugs I run. I am stage 3 now running 20psi and I gapped the plugs down to 0.025 now. I am also running a MSD coil but stock wires.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: ABA turbo dyno video USRT (turbobunny007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbobunny007* »_bump for GNARLY 2.0 8vT!!!!! Check out the vid its sick!!! not many people post their aba turbo numbers!!! not bad though!!!!! great job brett http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not true at all............
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAprMsC2JSw


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: ABA turbo dyno video USRT (Salsa GTI)*

What boost are you running for those numbers?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: ABA turbo dyno video USRT (sniper512)*

12 psi on stock compression and cam..hell stock everything








new manifold / turbo /head /cam / head spacer being installed as soon as i'm done work today....then it's on like donkey kong


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: ABA turbo dyno video USRT (Salsa GTI)*

I wonder what kind of power my Kinetics Stage 3 at 20psi is putting down. I am hoping for 250whp+ and close to 300wft. There is no traction in 1st, 2nd and most of 3rd so its got to be up there.


----------



## turbobunny007 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
true i made more power than that with a little t3 60. ar with a 48 hot side....new numbers soon









more power than what??? it has 203 WHP @6600 rpm on 10 psi. also in his defense if the car had continued to pull to 7200 it would of had 5 to 10 more hp . As for the spark plugs im not sure what he is running.


_Modified by turbobunny007 at 4:51 PM 9-21-2007_


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (turbobunny007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbobunny007* »_
more power than what??? it has 203 WHP @6600 rpm on 10 psi. also in his defense if the car had continued to pull to 7200 it would of had 5 to 10 more hp . As for the spark plugs im not sure what he is running.

_Modified by turbobunny007 at 4:51 PM 9-21-2007_

Ummmmm it was never going to reach 7000.... let alone 7200
and it was done making power period.
my engine was totaly stock.....cam/ intake/ everything just the c2 software and 440 injectors.......and i was running a tiny littl t3 t25 turbo ...and 197whp and.......*239wtq* is less than what?
not 190 wtw...239
or do you only read hp numbers when looking at dyno charts.....?
ANd to the oigional poster....that is the strangest dyno print out yet....
You needs to lower the compression as the computer is pulling a ton of timing just like my car was.
You need to lay down a proper dyno run for that setup


----------



## turbobunny007 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

whao hater its cool.... all im sying is that there is no reason to trash this setup.. we are all just trying to get decent number!!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
...and 197whp and.......*239wtq* is less than what?
not 190 wtw...239
or do you only read hp numbers when looking at dyno charts.....?


so you make more tq and he makes more hp so i guess your both tied!!!

















_Modified by turbobunny007 at 10:36 PM 9-21-2007_


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (turbobunny007)*

thats ok, i have you all beat (by ALOT)w/ my wittle itty bitty .42/.48


----------



## turbobunny007 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: (hkk735)*

what you got??


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (turbobunny007)*

not much....justa whisker south of 300 on both [email protected]


----------



## turbobunny007 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: (hkk735)*

nice got any pics of the setup?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (turbobunny007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbobunny007* »_whao hater its cool.... all im sying is that there is no reason to trash this setup.. we are all just trying to get decent number!!!!

so you make more tq and he makes more hp so i guess your both tied!!!
















_Modified by turbobunny007 at 10:36 PM 9-21-2007_

NO worries ...just drop the compression on that thing....check plug gap...should be .022-024.
WHat does you air fuel ratio look like when it breaks up?
Sounds like it's going lean.
WHat is your engine obd1 or obd2?
What version of C2 software is it?
What injectors are you using?
what maff housing are you running?
you going to H20...........
Lets get this running properly










_Modified by Salsa GTI at 9:07 AM 9-22-2007_


----------



## knwledgebase (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

okay heres the scoop. the plugs in it are ngk bkr7e's(right now at stock gap,picked them up from schimmel along with the wideband). the c2 software i have was bought from a friend wel over a year ago ,prob more like a year and a half. so it's def. old. it's for an obd1 with 42 lb injectors. it's a version that is soldered into the ecu. (new c2 chip should be here monday. rob at volkstech has got me one ordered. yes car does run lean at idle(when it first starts its like 17 or 18 afr, and does have a lot of the issues fellow kids said they have had small issues with like, having to wait like 10-15 min for it to warm up so it idles okay, sometimes has issues coming out of boost, if you go right to nuetral it'll want to stall sometimes, on off throttle hesitation a little. have wideband in there i have some logs recorded, i'll see if i can get them up here. Im hoping that the chip being so old has something to do with it, and also plan on getting fresh plugs and gapping them lower. yes i know i need to drop compression ratio, like i said i rushed and now kind of kicking myself in the ass. anyways lets not everybody get there panties ruffled, we all do this **** cause it's fun right? so any positive feedback is def. good. hopefully i will have it running right. and sorry but won't be at h20 this year don't have time.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (knwledgebase)*

i hope it's old software as it leans out up top..causing this problem ..the new version eliminates this and it will pull straight up to 7200 with no problem......


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

What are you guys reving your stock valve train to?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (sniper512)*

my stock obd2 6500 7000 in first ...because it goes by like an eye blink
my new setup? i'll tell ya later today










_Modified by Salsa GTI at 9:17 AM 9-23-2007_


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

Wow you make power that high? My car just spins 1st and 2nd and some of 3rd if I go to 6000.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_i hope it's old software as it leans out up top..causing this problem ..the new version eliminates this and it will pull straight up to 7200 with no problem......









Hmmmm, that's weird cause I hit fuel cut in 4th at 7k....

_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Wow you make power that high? 

Heh, I stopped my last dyno at 6700 and my hp hadn't even showed signs of coming down. My guess is I would hit peak hp ~7200rpms.








And yes, traction is an issue.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

wow! the backfiring was scary though. i've got a 2.0t on MS running 10 psi, mus tbe putting down the same type of numbers. i'm getting mine dyno'd the 13th of october. will post up numbers when i get it there. going to run it at 15psi though.


----------



## Fukendrivin (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: ABA turbo dyno video USRT (ArmyMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArmyMike* »_it sounds like floating valves to me. 

At 6600 RPM? Might want to think about that since stock springs/ lifters have been used to 7500-8000


----------

